# To decarboxylate or not to decarboxylate



## 420NewbieRoyce (Sep 5, 2013)

Making lotion from cannabis oil.  Do I need to decarboxylate the cannibis before its made into oil?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2013)

yes


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 6, 2013)

From what Ive read you only decarb if your using the oil for topical cremes...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

decarbing can and will potentiate cannabis for any purpose, be it edible or topical. It converts the  thc into the more psychoactive thc-a.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2013)

I decarb everything.

Actually 7 that is backwards.  THCA and CBCA are water soluble and are not psychoactive--not in a form that can be used by the body.  Heating the cannabis separates the extra carboxyl (sp) acid and converts the THCA and the CBCA into THC and CBC, which the body can use and is psychoactive.

"Marijuana produces THCA, an acid with the carboxylic group (COOH) attached. In its acid form, THC is not very active. It is only when the carboxyl group is removed that THC becomes psychoactive. When marijuana is smoked, the THC behind the hot spot is vaporized as the hot air from the burn is drawn through the joint or pipe bowl to the unburned material. The liquid THC and other cannabinoids have a boiling point of between 180-200? C (355-392? F). Before they turn gaseous, at around 106? C (220? F), the carboxyl group is released from the molecule as carbon dioxide and water vapor."

Here is something a little more technical:  hXXp://www.marijuana.com/news/2013/02/marijuanas-thc-becomes-active-when-decarboxylation-occurs/


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

ah cool...a lil :stoned: but sober I'm mixed up half the time too...lol..


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2013)

So another words,,ifen ya wanted a rub,,you would have to make butter or whatever and then mix it in your oil or Alcohol to rub on sore joints or muscles,,,right??? I thought ya could just use the Alcohol with weed in it for a rub.. My Mom swears by it ( weed soaked in Alcohol). I sure aint gonna tell her that it aint worken.


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Sep 6, 2013)

Is 260F to high to decarboxylate?


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2013)

420NewbieRoyce said:
			
		

> Is 260F to high to decarboxylate?




I would think not. That is still around 100 degrees below boiling. Jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> So another words,,ifen ya wanted a rub,,you would have to make butter or whatever and then mix it in your oil or Alcohol to rub on sore joints or muscles,,,right??? I thought ya could just use the Alcohol with weed in it for a rub.. My Mom swears by it ( weed soaked in Alcohol). I sure aint gonna tell her that it aint worken.


 
No, there is no reason to make butter or whatever first.  You CAN just use the alcohol with weed for a rub.  I almost always have some in the freezer.  I use it for a rub, but you can also take it sublingually or put it in something else.

Royce, I use a low oven--about 170 for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2013)

Cool Thanks THG.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2013)

Weedhopper, does your mom use it for arthritis?  That is what I use it for.  My daughter doesn't smoke, but she likes the alcohol tincture for arthritis, too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Weedhopper, does your mom use it for arthritis?  That is what I use it for.  My daughter doesn't smoke, but she likes the alcohol tincture for arthritis, too.


  Yep,that and sore muscles. She tried smoking,(she is 75),just wasnt for her. But Shes loves her Alcohol with Weed in it. She says it really helps with pain. My Wife says it helps her with sun spots and stuff.
I wounder if it would help me Grow my Asss back,,I scratched mine off years ago.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

:giggle:


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Sep 9, 2013)

Great info, thanks!


----------

